
Manufacturing Depression: A journey into the economy of melancholy (2007) - Mandatum
http://harpers.org/archive/2007/05/manufacturing-depression/
======
sliverstorm
May I suggest the single page version:

[http://harpers.org/archive/2007/05/manufacturing-
depression/...](http://harpers.org/archive/2007/05/manufacturing-
depression/?single=1)

------
AshFurrow
I mean, interesting story and a great anecdote, but it is just that: an
anecdote. These are the views of one person who clearly has an anti-
psychopharmalogical worldview.

I have depression and it frustrates me to no end when the clinic doctors I see
to renew my prescriptions act as though I don't need them – that I would be
better off without my medication. I don't really care if I'm getting better
because of the placebo effect and I don't care if I'm getting better and that
actually benefits a drug company. I just care that I'm getting better.

~~~
pc2g4d
You probably should care because antidepressants are not benign. They _are_
psychoactive and will have long-term effects on your brain, not to mention
your liver and probably your gut. They induce strong dependence and are
incredibly difficult to get off of. Plus there's the money---thousands of
dollars if you stay on those things for years, like so many people do. If you
actually don't need antidepressants then you really are better off without
them---I think that's what your doctors are saying.

Sounds like you've been having a hard time getting out of your depression. If
medication feels like it's helping then I say go for it, but you need to be
aware of the potential costs, as well as alternatives. Therapy and exercise
are two alternatives with far fewer side effects that may be even more
effective than medication.

If you think your response to the meds is due to placebo effect (odds are that
that's true) then that's good, because the placebo effect can be triggered by
many things that are not pills. Just doing something that _feels_ like it
would be effective is usually enough to _be_ effective.

